# لو سمحتم عاوز معلومات كافيه عن طرق تشغيل جهاز الامتصاص الذري في المعمل يعني ازاي اشغل



## h.chemist (24 فبراير 2008)

ارجووووووووووووووووو الافاده والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ارماجيدون (12 مايو 2008)

شو نوع الجهاز ومانمطه


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم
جهاز الامتصاص الذري سهل جدا حيث يعتمد في طريقة الفحص على التالي :
تحديد طريقة الفحص المناسبة اما امتصاص ( absorption ) او انبعاث ( emmition ) 
في حال الامتصاص يحتاج الامر الى اللمبة الخاصة بالعنصر المراد فحصه
تحديد طول الموجة الخاصة بالفحص وقد تكون اوتوماتيكية في بعض الاجهزة عند اختيار اللمبة الخاصة بالعنصر
يتم تحضير محاليل عيارية عدد من 3 الى 5 مختلفة التركيز يتم ادخال بياناتها للجهاز وهذة المحاليل لمعايرة الجهاز
يتم ادخال العينة المراد فحصها للحصول على التركيز
مبدا الفحص للجهاز يتم امتصاص العينة وتذريرها خلال اللهب مما يؤدي الى تهيج الالكترونات في المدار الاخير للذرات الموجودة في العينة وتكتسب طاقة وعند ابتعادها عن اللهب تطلق هذه الطاقة . يقوم الجهاز بتحديد الطول الموجي للشعاع المار من خلال اللهب حيث يتم امتصاص جزء من هذا الشعاع وبالتالي يقوم الجهاز بتحديد كمية الضوء الممتص ويحسب التركيز بناءأ علية .
هذا باختصار شديد وارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت وانا على استعداد للاجابة على اي سؤال والله الموفق


----------



## hawk1282 (11 مايو 2013)

أستاذ نبيل لا يسعني كعضو جديد إلا ان أقف احتراما لشخصك الكريم ولمعلوماتك التي تغني بها هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 مايو 2013)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم 
هذا واجبنا ونسأل الله ان يوفق الجميع لرفعة امتنا العربية وتوحيد صفوفها وتسلحها بالعلم والمعرفة والمحبة
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (11 مايو 2013)

Day 5 Session 11 QC GCMS Gas Chromatography Mass Spectrometry - YouTube هذا شرح استخدام الجهاز وتحياتنا للاستاذ الكبير نبيل بك


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (14 مايو 2013)

الاستاذ / نبيل عواد الغبارى 

ارجو منك توضيح ما الذى تقوم به الاجهزة التالية لتحليل مركب عضوى ما وليكن استر او كحول (لغير الكيميائيين) وما الفرق بين كل جهاز من حيث مهمته التى يقوم بها ؟ وجزاك الله خيراا
mass spectroscopy
infra red spectroscopy
ultra-violent spectroscopy
جهاز الرنين المغناطيسى (NMR)​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هذه الاجهزة تقوم بتحليل عينات كالتالي من حيث مبدأ الفحص
mass spectroscopy يقوم هذا الجهاز بفحص المعادن ونظائرها في العينات المذابة في الماء مثل جهاز ICP MASS 
infra red spectroscopy يستخدم هذا الجهاز لفحص المركبات العضوية خاصة مثل النايلون ومركبات البلاستيك وغيره 
ultra-violet يستخدم لبعض التحاليل التي تحتاج الى اطوال امواج اقل من 300 نانوميتر او للتعقيم 
NMR يستخدم هذا الجهازلتحليل العينات والمركبات في مجالات الادوية والصناعات العامة بسرعة كبيره ودون الحاجة الى هضم او اذابة العينات في سوائل 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (16 مايو 2013)

الاستاذ / نبيل
اشكرك على سرعة الرد 
انا بصدد اجراء تفاعل بين حمض acid وكحول alcohol والناتج طبعا ester + water
اريد معرفة التركيب البنائى للاستر الناتج من التفاعل وعدد ذرات الكربون والهيروجين والاوكسيجين الموجودين والنسبة المئوية لتواجد كل عنصر فى المركب ونوع الروابط الموجودة بين الذرات (احادية أو زوجية) وبيان المجموعة الفعالة للاستر -- ارجو معرفة كيفية الحصول على هذه المعلومات من خلال الاجهزة سالفة الذكر وجزاك الله كل خير ....​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 مايو 2013)

الاخ محمد
السلام عليكم
الايستر يتكون من سلسلة كربونية تحتوي رابطة مزدوجة مع الاكسجين اما باقي الروابط مع الهيدروجين تكون احادية طبعا 
هل بالامكان كتابة نوع الكحول والحامض الذي ستستخدمة مع ذكر المعادلات ان امكن
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (17 مايو 2013)

الاستاذ / نبيل 
اشكرك على الرد 
الحمض butyric acid والكحول cetyle alcohol
ارجو معرفة كيفية استخلاص المعلومات السابقة من خلال تلك الاجهزة المهمة 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم اعتقد ان الجهاز الانسب لهذه المواد هو جهاز gc جهاز التحليل الكروماتوغرافي
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (18 مايو 2013)

الاستاذ / نبيل 
الاجهزة سالفة الذكر هى المعنية بالمعلومات التى ذكرتها وكنت اتمنى مزيد من الوضوح والبيان عنها وان شاء الله ستجىء بالممارسة العملية لها واعتقد ان التحليل الكروماتوجرافى هو لفصل المواد عن بعضها 
وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي محمد كل الاحترام لكلامك واضيف لك ان جهاز التحليل الكروماتوغرافي يستخدم في مجالات واسعة في المواد السامة والمبيدات الحشرية والجرائم اي ان هذا الجهاز يستطيع تحليل نقاوة ونوعية المادة التي تريد فحصها بطريقة سهلة اما الاجهزة السابقة فلا علم عندي انها تستطيع ذلك 
وبتوفيق الله


----------

